# Checking to see if my geckos are correct.



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

I was sold these 2 geckos as both APTORS but they are completely different.
Are these a correct discription of these geckos and if so how many different types of aptors can you get.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino faded reverse striped.









Talbino patternless reverse striped.AKA APTOR.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheers gazz.
I do like the colour on the the first one though,He's only small at the mo ,he's around 30g.What would be the best female to breed with him to get the best results?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wingsy said:


> ,He's only small at the mo ,he's around 30g.


He could still develope into a APTOR then.Post another picture when he's more mature.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wingsy said:


> Cheers gazz.
> I do like the colour on the the first one though,He's only small at the mo ,he's around 30g.What would be the best female to breed with him to get the best results?


Something from RAPTOR/APTOR lines would be the best bet imo. Your APTOR is so similar to one of our girlies it is unreal. Good choice


----------

